# Mp3 Player

## Pancu

Ho appena comprato un Mp3 Usb Player da 1 Gb.

E' possibile collegarlo al mio notebook con Gentoo??

O meglio è possibile collegarla e leggere i dati al suo interno, una volta che è partito Gnome??

Grazie!Last edited by Pancu on Thu Apr 07, 2005 10:40 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## BikE

Certamente... basta inserire il device corretto in fstab e montarlo come se moltassi un cd....

----------

## Pancu

Di solito la porta usb di un notebook a che dev corrisponde in gentoo??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Di solito la porta usb di un notebook a che device corrisponde in gentoo??

 

Dipende da che kernel usi e che device hai comunque uba o sda

----------

## Raffo

/dev/sda1 di solito per le usb, ma digita dmesg da terminale che così vedi bene...

----------

## Pancu

ok, il dev giusto era sda.

Come filesystem in fstab cosa devo mettere??

----------

## Raffo

"auto" penso possa andare bene...

----------

## Pancu

Grazie!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## Pancu

Un ultimo problemino...

Mettendo "auto" come file system riesco a vedere l'interno del lettore mp3, ma non riesco a scriverci...

Anche da root mi viene scritto "Permission denied"..

E' una questione di permessi o di file system???

----------

## Josuke

che file system usa il tuo lettore?

----------

## Dece

Dovrebbero essere i permessi: prova ad aggiungere dmask=0,fmask=111 tra le opzioni nella riga di fstab

[EDIT]Ma il filesystem dei lettori / penne usb non è sempre vfat?[/EDIT]

----------

## Pancu

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> che file system usa il tuo lettore?

 

Ah bella domanda...

Come faccio a capirlo???

----------

## Pancu

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Dovrebbero essere i permessi: prova ad aggiungere dmask=0,fmask=111 tra le opzioni nella riga di fstab
> 
> [EDIT]Ma il filesystem dei lettori / penne usb non è sempre vfat?[/EDIT]

 

Niente da fare, stesso errore...

----------

## Josuke

 *Pancu wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   che file system usa il tuo lettore? 
> 
> Ah bella domanda...
> 
> Come faccio a capirlo???

 

fai un cfdisk /dev/sda e guarda che ti dice

----------

## Dece

 *Pancu wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   Dovrebbero essere i permessi: prova ad aggiungere dmask=0,fmask=111 tra le opzioni nella riga di fstab
> 
> [EDIT]Ma il filesystem dei lettori / penne usb non è sempre vfat?[/EDIT] 
> 
> Niente da fare, stesso errore...

 

 :Question:  puoi postare la riga di fstab e i permessi della directory di mount?

----------

## Raffo

così dovrebbe andare:

```
/dev/sda1  /daqualcheparte  auto  noauto,rw,user 0 0
```

----------

## Pancu

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*    *Josuke wrote:*   che file system usa il tuo lettore? 
> 
> Ah bella domanda...
> 
> Come faccio a capirlo??? 
> ...

 Ecco l'output:

```

ERRORE IRREVERSIBILE: Partizione primaria danneggiata 0: La partizione inizia dopo la fine del disco

```

----------

## Pancu

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*    *Dece wrote:*   Dovrebbero essere i permessi: prova ad aggiungere dmask=0,fmask=111 tra le opzioni nella riga di fstab
> 
> [EDIT]Ma il filesystem dei lettori / penne usb non è sempre vfat?[/EDIT] 
> 
> Niente da fare, stesso errore... 
> ...

 

Ecco i permessi:

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  7 apr 19:39 player
```

e la linea nel fstab

```
/dev/sda                /mnt/player     auto            noauto,user,rw          0 0

```

----------

## Dece

Mmmm... prova con vfat....

```
/dev/sda                /mnt/player     vfat            noauto,user,rw,dmask=0,fmask=111          0 0
```

[OT] *Quote:*   

> Località: Romagna

 Di dove più precisamente?[/OT]

----------

## Pancu

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Mmmm... prova con vfat....
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda                /mnt/player     vfat            noauto,user,rw,dmask=0,fmask=111          0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Cesena... :Smile: 

Cmq ha funzionato.

Grazie mille!!!

----------

## gutter

Allora metti il tag [Risolto]  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

Niente da fare... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Pensavo di aver risolto, invece i file non vengono ancora copiati correttamente all'interno del lettore mp3...

In questo momento la mia riga nel file fstab è così.

```

/dev/sda                /mnt/player     vfat            noauto,user,rw          0 0
```

----------

## gutter

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> invece i file non vengono ancora copiati correttamente all'interno del lettore mp3...
> 
> 

 

In che senso non vengono copiati correttamente?

----------

## Josuke

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Niente da fare...  
> 
> Pensavo di aver risolto, invece i file non vengono ancora copiati correttamente all'interno del lettore mp3...
> 
> In questo momento la mia riga nel file fstab è così.
> ...

 

la butto li perchè a me una volta è successo..non è che la chiave è protetta da scrittura? di solito c'è una tacchetta che permette di proteggerla

----------

## Dece

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Niente da fare...  
> 
> Pensavo di aver risolto, invece i file non vengono ancora copiati correttamente all'interno del lettore mp3...

 

Anche se copi - smonti - rimonti? e in che problemi ti da?

----------

## Pancu

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   
> 
> invece i file non vengono ancora copiati correttamente all'interno del lettore mp3...
> 
>  
> ...

 

In pratica quando tento di copiare da linea di comando mi viene scritto:

```
cp: directory `/home/pancu/Andrea/Musica/Andrea Cd' omessa
```

----------

## Pancu

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Niente da fare...  
> 
> Pensavo di aver risolto, invece i file non vengono ancora copiati correttamente all'interno del lettore mp3... 
> 
> Anche se copi - smonti - rimonti? e in che problemi ti da?

 

Inizialmente viene montata correttamente e riesco a leggere i file al suo interno.

Ma se tento di copiare file al suo interno, mi da l'errore sopracitato e inoltre se poi tento di smontarla mi viene scritto "device Occupato" anche se in realtà non la sto usando..Per risolvere devo riavviare famd da root.

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Dece

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp: directory `/home/pancu/Andrea/Musica/Andrea Cd' omessa
> ```
> ...

 

```
cp -r nomedir
```

 a default cp non è ricorsivo.... è quello il problema...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

